# Westfalia James Cook



## 102731

Anyone out there got, had, one of these and would like to share comments, views, experiences?


----------



## DABurleigh

Just checking you are aware of the 46 posts about this van already on MHF.

Dave


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
To my eyes it's a well made piece of kit and I'd like one. Unfortunately my wife doesn't like them, say's they're to "clinical", the only downside I've heard is that they may be a bit top heavy and blow about in the wind,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## ratporchrico

*Mercedes James Cook*

Bought one of these a couple of months ago and have done several trips in her/him so far. Drives well despite the height, diesel heating is great and the Mercedes base vehicle has two, a Webasto for the habitation and an Erberspacher in the engine compartment. We're pleased overall and the 'upstairs' bed is 6'6" x 4'10" so plenty big enough though space is obviously at a premium and you need to be quite organised. We figured that the narrow van planform would enable easier UK touring in the narrower Scottish and West Country roads and be ideal for wild camping. We're still finding out about the various systems but all good so far. PM if you have anything specific to ask though I'm a relative James Cook novice and all the manuals are in German.


----------



## cgjeppo

Just imported a 1994 James Cook from Germany - It's a BEAUTY!! Have previously owned a coachbuilt and a big A-class with rear garage. This wins by far - so cleverly thought out and build quality is superb.


----------



## Hampshireman

Might have a look at one, whatever a James Cook is as I do like Westy work from our T2 days and there are rumblings back at the ranch about something bigger.


----------



## DABurleigh

I wouldn't go for one in expectation of something "bigger". Imagine a skyscraper with just the ubiquitous sit-up-and-beg cramped Eurolounge at the base, and that's a James Cook.

Dave


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Dave. I took a quick look and it's not the most attractive vehicle. I still like the Californian or a Bilbo and do without a loo. 

Not sure if such a thing is sensible anyway, madam was three parts whats it at the time of mentioning it.


----------



## DABurleigh

I'm in awe of your bladder control


----------



## kutekirsty

Can't recommend the James Cook enough - really well built, not at all flimsy like a lot of other manufacturers.... Lots of clever and well thought-out touches. Soooo impressed with it!! If anyone is considering one and would like some pix please feel free to contact us.


----------



## ojibway

*Love our James Cook*

We've had ours over two years now and just love it. It ain't no beauty but then that's only from the outside.
When you are inside you begin to appreciate that it is built to be practical first of all, no superfluous frills and wood-effect.
The kitchen may look small but two can stand in it and there is a lot more work space and storage than in our previous Aclass Rapido. We are amazed too, how much we can pack away under the floor, in cupboards, behind seats.
The bathroom is spacious and with all plastic, almost seamless walls, very easy to clean.
It sleeps four, seats five - all belted up!
Unlike most van conversions this does not have access to the hab. compartment via the rear doors, thus making it more secure. It also gives added storage at the back and when you open it up you are not opening the whole van to the elements.
Side winds affect it no more than in the Aclass - yes, we were travelling down the west coast if France when we were hit by the violent storm in late Feb. this year.
The Mercedes Sprinter drives like a dream!
The grand children love it.
Complaints? A bit too U-Boat gray inside but we intend to have it re-upholstered in cream leather!
Mike and Annie


----------



## mcubbin

I know this is an old thread, but can any current or ex Westfalia James Cook owners tell me what sort of fuel consumption you can expect from the 2.9 td.


----------

